# how can i control haptic feedback on a AOSP rom?



## Valkyrie743 (Aug 16, 2012)

hey guys im currently rocking clean rom light and love it but i wanted to play around in aosp again. ( i love aosp but im not liking the long haptic feedback time is when pressing the back or menu key.

i can only find a setting in AOKP or Liquid smooth rom for keyboard key presses (aosp keyboard)

sorry if this has been asked before i cant find anything on this and its driving me nuts.

if there is no app, is there a a way to change it with sql editor ?


----------

